# Hypethetical ???...spring plume



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

This is for the up north guys mainly...

If by some miracle you are allowed to take one duck in spring plumage for the wall, what would it be???

I pondered this for a bit the other day as I saw lotsa nice drakes.

My pick would be the drake Spoonie  aS I have never seen a drake even close to prime in the fall & I've taken a few in late, late Nov on the big water..

Did have one more, but I'll see what others say.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ringneck duck


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Blue wing


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

The most plumaged red head that could fly this earth would be my choice.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

pinner


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Ruddy duck.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Hooded Merganser


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I shot alot of those last year. Nice looking bird and dumb too.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Pintail for sure there are never any around here in the fall.

If not pintail, it would be the spoonie there aren't many of those in the fall either


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Don't know why but I always seem to shoot spoonies in the fall and most seem to be real nice drakes, But my pic would be a drake pintail with a nice sprig or a woodie, I never see those woodies in the fall after the first or second week.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

You can actually get a licence through the Game and Fish in Bismark to shoot one drake in the spring. Only thing is you have to be a taxidermist though. I belive Shawn will back me up on this one?

My duck would have to be a Shovler i have seen one in the fall that was completly in full plumage.


----------



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

pintail man dont get any better than that wood ducks r really sweet though


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

My other main one was the BWT drake...they're usually out by early Oct, & have never shot one that I could tell one way or the other if it was drake or a hen...so almost no window there to get a wall bird...

Also debated the ruddy due to the whole summer/winter plume thing...any idea when they get their summer red on???


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Only one choice?? I would have to take a Drake Pintail, followed closely by a Bull Can and a plumed out Bluebill.



> You can actually get a licence through the Game and Fish in Bismark to shoot one drake in the spring. Only thing is you have to be a taxidermist though. I belive Shawn will back me up on this one


Untrue. I would be a taxidermist if this was the case.. :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

There would be a lot of taxidermists if that were true!! :lol:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Pintail or Blue Wing Teal


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I was almost positive you could apply for a tag to shoot a duck in the spring that was fully plumaged? I might be wrong, but at least a few years back you could do it. I don't know, just really really thought you could. I guess maybe I was just fed a line of bs though.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice Sprigged out Pinny for sure for this guy.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ruddy, Pintail, or Can


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

coot


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I can't chose one......

Spoonie, Canvas Back, Blue wing teal, Green wing teal, Pintail

They all would be great on the wall this time of year.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Pintail hands down


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

I'd have to say goldeneye.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Pintail


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

HonkerExpress said:


> I was almost positive you could apply for a tag to shoot a duck in the spring that was fully plumaged? I might be wrong, but at least a few years back you could do it. I don't know, just really really thought you could. I guess maybe I was just fed a line of bs though.


Did somebody tell you that over the course of several beers or what?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

You would all probably be dissapointed. By the time those drakes arrive here in the spring, they have developed substantial feather wear. It's not really noticable at a distance, but it sure is in the hand.

Jim


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

LOL Shawn...that guy at the DQ, man he was confident as hell that you couldnt do that...and you were even more confident that you could...I was seriously hoping for a little social fight, but i know your a puss so that wasnt going to happen 

Drake Pintail 6inch sprig or better.

Drake shovelers are sweet, we shot 6 on one hunt...didnt know what they were the first one we shot...thought it was a cross bread.


----------



## I'm with Diver (Apr 7, 2008)

Northern Shoveler


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

jhegg said:


> You would all probably be dissapointed. By the time those drakes arrive here in the spring, they have developed substantial feather wear. It's not really noticable at a distance, but it sure is in the hand.
> 
> Jim


I concur! A lot of the Spring Geese I mount have very worn feathers.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Na, I thought I heard something quite a few years back that you could apply for a tag in the spring. I must have been mistaken. I don't know I guess I was fed a line of b.s.

Any shutt, you call me a ***** one more time and I will tell everyone how you like to lick the anus of dead birds. haha


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

Green wing or a pinny


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

I can't speak for the state guys, but several years ago my Brother in Law was granted permission/permitted to shoot a hen and a drake of many different species in the spring. He works for the feds, and all birds were mounted and are used as a traveling display at schools,functions,etc.!!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I thought I had heard you could do that. But I am sure you have to meet certain criteria to be able to do it. I was just pretty sure I have heard of people doing it before. At least I am not totally wrong.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Surprised no one has said wegion...

To be honest, I don't know how i'de choose. To me, all of them in their full plume are awesome. Even the humble gadwall looks pretty sweet in full plumage(still kicking myself for not mounting a full plume gaddy last fall).

If I had to choose, I spose a woody or goldeneye.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Surprised no one has said wegion...


Like a covered wegion?? :lol:

You mean widgeon right? Very cool birds.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The King: Drake Canvasback


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

DeltaBoy said:


> The King: Drake Canvasback


BOOYAH!!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Hooded Merganser


Your in luck!! i just happen to know where one is!!
I see one every day at the area where i train my dog!!
lots of bluewings as well!!

Cottonwood lake by the softball/soccer complex for those of you in bismarck!! :beer:

i wish i had a better camera cu i would have pics of him for sure


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

dblkluk said:


> > Surprised no one has said wegion...
> 
> 
> Like a covered wegion?? :lol:
> ...


Uh, sure. :thumb:

Yes, I meant widgeon. If I didnt already have one mounted, they'd probably be at or near the top of my list.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Bull Can, Pinny or a Spoonie


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

FPP, GFY's...Mark 1 more up for me!

Saw 3 drake woodies today! Very beautiful birds this time of year!


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

jwdinius1 said:


> > Hooded Merganser
> 
> 
> Your in luck!! i just happen to know where one is!!
> ...


I seen him the other day also nice looking bird.


----------

